

Ask HN: Getting started with Solar Energy? - randuser34

I was looking into the solar technologies that stand out today that have the capability of being deployed and there is so much information out there that it is mind boggling.<p>For large scale deployment there are two companies that piqued my interest: eSolar[1] and First Solar[2].<p>I am based outside the US and was looking into getting into the clean tech space as a turnkey player(in the next couple of decades), and I understood that the basic component to get started would be to get a factory up and running that would produce polycrystalline silicon which are the building blocks to get started manufacturing wafers, but they are very cost prohibitive and so I was looking into getting started with power plants that can be more easily financed (in comparison) and have a shorter turnaround.<p>I was wondering whether there are folks here that have/are currently working in the solar energy generation space as researchers or manufacturing companies / or if you have worked at them in the past and if so could you point me in the right direction / provide any words of advice or any thoughts on the matter if you were getting started in this space today in the MENA region?<p>I am mainly approaching this problem by leveraging existing technology rather than 'researching' new innovation ways inhouse, atleast that is what works for us now.<p>Thanks.<p>[1]http://www.esolar.com/<p>[2]http://www.firstsolar.com/
======
phlux
I have contacts in solar but you dont have email listed in profile.

Also, your post is vague, what are you looking to do? Create a solar tech
manufacturer, installer, researcher?

There are other opportunities in solar other than the cells themselves, like
power monitoring, so what type of solar contacts are yiu seeking?

